# 1979 chevy dual fuel tank sending unit wiring harness needed!!!!!!



## demondirtracer6 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,im helping a friend of mine put the wiring harness back in his scottsdale camper special.We ave been having problems with the sending unit wiring.If anybody has a sending unit diagram for DUAL TANKS please respond soon.
thanks




Also,if anyone who lives in western pa or eastern ohio,i need a chevy cab without the doors for 4x4 chassis,cant be severely rotted out either.


----------



## 75gmck25 (Feb 22, 2003)

I have the wiring diagram for the 74/75 vintage trucks. Its about the same as a '79, although there might be minor differences in wire colors.

Do you need to know something specific, or just enough to troubleshoot the wiring? I could scan in the diagram, but it might take me a little while to set up the scanner and get it sent to you.

The wiring is simple, but an intermittent short or open will drive you crazy trying to troubleshoot the fuel gauge. The sending unit only varies from 0 to 90 ohms to drive the gauge, and you can get that much variation in resistance from just a bad wire connection. 

The fuel selenoid wiring is very simple. 12 volts connects to the switch on the dash, and it applies 12 volts to the selenoid to switch tanks. If the selenoid is working, you should hear it move when 12 volts is applied.

Bruce


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Try car-part.com They may have something.


----------

